# College basketball player surprised with scholarship while working at Walmart (Sweet story)



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 19, 2021)

STILLWATER, Okla. —
Oklahoma State University basketball player Dee Mitchell was surprised with a scholarship while he was working his shift at Walmart, and the heartwarming moment was caught on camera.


Advertisement
The walk-on joined the team back in 2019. He's been paying his way through school while working at a Stillwater Walmart. On Sunday, head coach Mike Boynton had a big surprise for him.

“I thought today was a good opportunity to let him know that he's going to be on scholarship,” Boynton said in a video the university posted on social media. "Nobody has exemplified what I want our program to mean more than you have.”

*The team surprised Mitchell with a scholarship. He's been working 40 hours a week on top of his class schedule and basketball practice.*

"I didn't know what was going on, it's real surprising, breathtaking. I thought I was in a movie or something,” Mitchell said. 

OSU posted a video of the surprise on Twitter. Mitchell's scholarship covers the rest of his time at the university.

This content is imported from Twitter. You may be able to find the same content in another format, or you may be able to find more information, at their web site.


----------



## Scasey (Jan 20, 2021)

Beautiful story.


----------



## nycutiepie (Jan 21, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> STILLWATER, Okla. —
> Oklahoma State University basketball player Dee Mitchell was surprised with a scholarship while he was working his shift at Walmart, and the heartwarming moment was caught on camera.
> 
> 
> ...


So refreshing to read good news. Thank you for posting.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 27, 2021)

That's so sweet.


----------

